# Pen Raised Ducks?



## WingedShooter7

hey i was wondering where i can order pen raised duck skins for mounting.


----------



## Rick Acker

Go to taxidermy.net and click on forum...then for sale! What kind of bird(s)are you looking for? They can be spendy!


----------



## WingedShooter7

specfically ducks....


----------



## Rick Acker

Lot's on there. Divers will usually run you $150 to $300...Puddle ducks $75 to $200...Make sure you get references and that they have the proper paper work. Lot's of shady people out there!


----------



## WingedShooter7

yeah i know what ya mean from ebay experinces :roll:

Thanks for the link


----------

